# Ladies, do you rock the PALM ELEMENT drysuit?



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Lookin to get one for LiquidLindsay for her boofing pleasure...

So do any of you have the Element? Please review it below...

How do you like the relief zipper? Have you had any problems and/or have they been solved?

I would love some sizing info if you care to give it up! Height/weight/size you have...pm me if can help here.


----------

